# Upgraded old FX build



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Also made my own bios boot screen logo. 

I pretty much just kept the old case and drives. Everything else was upgraded in a way; it'll be easy to upgrade with new cpu and gpu.

What do you think. People on this site might re-call what it use to be. Started with AMD FX 8150 then FX 8300. Plus the 550 then 660 ti card with 8 gbs ddr3 gskill at 1866 Mhz. 

I do think the upgrade will keep this case with lots-of-life for many years to come. 

I will note I've had to replace all the towers case fans due to them failing. The only one that still works is the towers door case fan.

What do you think? Did I this correctly?


AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 65W Desktop Processor

G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) Intel Z170 Platform / Intel ...

Seasonic FOCUS Plus Series SSR-850PX 850W 80+ Platinum ATX12V & EPS12V Full Modular 120mm FDB Fan 10 Years ...

EVGA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti SSC GAMING ACX 3.0, 04G-P4-6255-KR, 4GB GDDR5, DX12 OSD Support (PXOC)

GIGABYTE GA-AX370-Gaming K5 (rev. 1.0) AM4 AMD X370 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard
​


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How did you make your own BIOS logo screen?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How did you make your own BIOS logo screen?


Oh when you flashed the bios inside Windows 10 the app allowed you to pick an image.

But..

The bios was messed up it over clocked the cpu without me even knowing anything was happening little by little it fried the motherboard, cpu and 2 case fans. 

I told newegg they RMA'd the motherboard and cpu. I will never update the bios in this motherboard again. Woo... Crazy!

I went into the bios of the new replacement and turned off the core enhancement feature. For some reason it was on by stock settings and it would "turbo" the cpu to nearly 4.01 Ghz the CPU stock is 3.20 Ghz and I was using a stock fan. Like holy crap!

But the new bios update was glitching the rig out the reboots would sometimes take while. It was like it was shutting its self off and on. 

I didn't realize these things when upgrading one of my oldest built computer. 

It's working fine now though had to replace the pci wifi card with that netgear night hawk 3.0 usb wifi adapter but it's pretty much trash too. Seems ever since I've been using Windows 10 the wifi stinks.


----------

